# Installing A Under Tailgate preader



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We just picked up a 2002 GMC 6500 and will be installing a undertailgate spreader. It has central hydraulics for the dump bed and was looking for some tips from anyone that has installed one before. Also we dont have a mechanic on staff (some back yard mechanics) and was wonder if i should even deal with this job or just pay the dealer to install


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I just bought a 2001 6500. Mine is a manual transmission. I don't think you can run the salter from the PTO but I could be wrong. I have a 3126 in mine. I am going to look into getting a clutch pump put on but I have to get the truck registered in Canada first.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Superior= I will have to go out and look at mine. I am pretty sure there is just some extra valves which redirect the flow. Not 100% sure though. We have central hydraulics on our F450. Runs bed, plow, and spreader. If you guys have basic understanding of hydraulics and plumbing it shouldn't be a problem. Does your's run on a pump under the hood through the serpentine belt?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

You know Phil i havent even looked into it enough to know if its a clutch pump system or not. I do have a chevy 4500 set up that way so i guess i could sit them side by side and go one hose at a time


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Superior L & L;846141 said:


> We just picked up a 2002 GMC 6500 and will be installing a undertailgate spreader. It has central hydraulics for the dump bed and was looking for some tips from anyone that has installed one before. Also we dont have a mechanic on staff (some back yard mechanics) and was wonder if i should even deal with this job or just pay the dealer to install


Actually not a hard job to do as long as there is a valve to operate it. Have installed probably 500+ in my 30 years on the job. If it were mine though I'd be putting an RTS on it from Henderson.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I've got a truck with PTO hydraulic, and installed a tailgate replacement unit similar to the picture above. Did all the hydraulic stuff myself. I used a parker dual flow control unit (has two big knobs and a lever).
I tapped into the hydraulic system right at the dump vavle. Not that hard. I was told that I would have trouble running both the dump and the spreader - true to a minor point, the spreader slows a bit when raising dump body. No big deal at all.

The control needs 4 lines to it, all of which need to be run into the cab. (There's some pricey electronic jobs that avoid this).
1 Pressure (got mine from dump valve return line)
1 return to tank
1 to auger
1 to spinner
Spinner and Auger will also have return lines (I put in a tee and ran one back)
Materials were about $750 if memory serves

Obviously, SUPPORT THE BOX when disconnecting hyd lines.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

As CET mentioned some manual transmissions are not heavy enough to support anything other then stationary hydraulics. I'd check with a hydro dealer and see what the options are and what the cost of installing would be. We have done some ourselve's and taken others to the dealer, it's not rocket science. Electric over hydraulic is the way to go IMO and it's a way easier install.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

JD Dave;847095 said:


> Electric over hydraulic is the way to go IMO and it's a way easier install.


Electric under tailgate? have you used on before ? In the past using snowex 8000 then going to gas or hydro powered was like night and day. The electrics take for ever to unload were as i could do a lot in half the time with a gas v box.

I did look at them a little but thought they would be to weak


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Any update on this Paul? How did the install go? I have my eye on a international 4700 with a dump body on it right now. It has a 7 speed manual transmission and the dump body is running on central hydraulics. I am debating if the Salt Dogg electric or hydraulic spreader is the way to go and if I should have it installed or have my mechanic do it (we never have dealt with central hydraulics).


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Gotta tell you guys, Swenson electric tailgate works really well. We bought a painted version last year, this year we're doing a stainless. Or at least that was the plan before we bought a loader.........


----------



## jmmay82 (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys I am setting up central hydraulics on my dt 466 I have a flink tailgate spreader buyers 7/15 spreader valve and a 12 gallon per minute couple questions
what size hose should I run 
From pump to valve
From valve to spinner
from valve to auger
from spinner/auger to tank as return
From pump to tank as suction


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just picked up our F650 with a electric Salt Dogg UTG from the dealer. I have never used one as we have just bought the truck this year. I know it hauls over 7 ton of gravel, i hope it does the same with salt. Because our F550's only have 4 ton Vboxs on them. So a extra 3 tons will help a lot.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

jmmay82;1668142 said:


> Guys I am setting up central hydraulics on my dt 466 *Trans mounted, crankshaft driven or clutch pump? Manual or auto trans?*
> I have a flink tailgate spreader *gearbox drive or direct drive?*
> buyers 7/15 spreader valve *expect problems w/ these as I've replaced many*
> and a 12 gallon per minute *rated how? 1000rpm?*
> ...


For a clutch pump system use AW/ISO 15W hydraulic oil.
For all other styles I would use AW32 for cold storage truck or AW46 for warm storage.
I would NEVER use multi-purpose ATF - EVER!


----------



## jmmay82 (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys I am setting up central hydraulics on my dt 466 Trans mounted, crankshaft driven or clutch pump? Manual or auto trans? clutch pump
I have a flink tailgate spreader gearbox drive or direct drive? Direct drive
buyers 7/15 spreader valve expect problems w/ these as I've replaced many
and a 12 gallon per minute rated how? 1000rpm? at 1000 RPM
couple questions, what size hose should I run:
From pump to valve 3/4"
From valve to spinner 1/2"
from valve to auger 1/2"
from spinner/auger to tank as return 1" thru a 2qt filter
From pump to tank as suction 1-1/4"

What kind of valve do you recommend and what is the problem with the buyers valve


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

jmmay82;1668650 said:


> Guys I am setting up central hydraulics on my dt 466 Trans mounted, crankshaft driven or clutch pump? Manual or auto trans? * clutch pump* *This sits pretty high up on the engine so make sure that you run AW15 hydraulic oil and run 1-1/4" suction line. When I first start the system I have a small amount of air pressure on the tank to help prime FAST*
> I have a flink tailgate spreader gearbox drive or direct drive? *Direct drive* *Port size is probably #10 so you could run a #10 (5/8) auger line but really haven't seen performance issues running 1/2" line.*
> buyers 7/15 spreader valve expect problems w/ these as I've replaced many
> and a 12 gallon per minute rated how? 1000rpm? *at 1000 RPM* *proper sized pump as the DT466 operating range is usually 1800-2100rpm*
> ...


You can take my observations however you'd like. I have 35 years of experience in setting up & personally building trucks for the municipal market. It does not mean though that "I know it all".


----------



## jmmay82 (Oct 13, 2010)

what size hose form controller to tank as a bypass and where can I get a sauer/danfoss valve?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

jmmay82;1672353 said:


> what size hose form controller to tank as a bypass and where can I get a sauer/danfoss valve? *I'll send you a PM*


3/4" is fine for the tank line.


----------

